# This is what I believe is coming...



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.dcclothesline.com/2014/06/28/trigger-event-un-takeover-us/

We listen to and read alot. The contents of the above article are nothing new to us. The way events are laid out in this very basic article, for some reason sat differently in my head this morning. This is what I believe is coming, and not too far in the future. 

The question is how does a person? an individual? a family deal with this type of a situation? Personally, and in general, I feel that America as a whole is too yellow, stupid and complacentized by pharmaceuticals, poor quality food and fluoride to do anything to stop it. Red Dawn is coming, like it or not. 

It is our belief that 'they' will come, house by house, property by property, state by state and either FEMA place your family or kill you if you resist. Its an ugly prediction, but it is what it is. 

So how best to prepare? Commit to your present location and start taking steps to 'defend your hidey hole' when they come for your guns and cattle? Is that even realistic to think that a couple or family will be able to force the intruders back and keep them off their property or keep them from taking self, family and/or belongings?

Be ready to flee with whatever fits in your wagon backpack or buggy? Where exactly do you flee to when the entire country is being occupied?

Go quietly and welcome FEMA with open arms?

These are questions that plague me everyday. I am interested to hear what others think? What your answer is? What your solutions are? Without being revealingly specific of course. 

I can't help but laugh, but when I was in grade school, the teacher wrote 2000 on the board in giant numbers and the discussion of the day was "where will you be and what will you be doing in the year 2000?" Of course then it was unimaginable to be 'that old'. The year 2000 was SO far into the future that our little grade school brains just couldnt grasp the enormity of it. Who woulda thought.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

To start with, it is best not to focus on gloom and doom so much. Fear will paralyze you. Most dire predictions don't ever come to pass. There is no point ruining today, worrying over tomorrow's troubles. That doesn't mean we stick our heads in the sand. There will always be some threat on the horizon. Always. Stay reasonably alert and get on with your life. Try not to go overboard in any direction. And it doesn't hurt anything to take a break now and again and turn off the news while you go enjoy yourself a little.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't worry about that stuff any more. The best you can do is prepare physically, like Noah prepared for what he knew was coming.

Beyond that, 1) Put yourself in Jesus' hands, and 2) fight like a warrior when they come for you.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Although I do believe the economy will collapse in the near future, I realize the rest of the world will collapse with it. That in itself makes me think the UN would be in no position to manage a takeover of anything.

Bringing foreign troops to our shores would be an unsustainable effort. For one thing, our military wouldn't allow it - no matter who was CIC. For another, even with the deep political divisions in this nation, the scope on every deer rifle in the country would be looking for blue helmets.

I've no doubt there's a move afoot to bring about totalitarian rule in this country, but I do doubt the UN will be involved.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

When the economy collapses, the government will not be neutered by that. 

They will force you to take their coin, even though it is devalued. You will be arrested or have your real property confiscated if you refuse to take the new currency.

They will pay their enforcers (soldiers and cops) in real goods by allowing them to seize your actual property. You have seen the first signs of this in how they fund and propagate their drug war.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

AVanarts said:


> Beyond that, 1) Put yourself in Jesus' hands, and 2) fight like a warrior when they come for you.


I consider that those two things may actually be contradictory.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is great.
The UN doesn't want to takeover the US>
The UN is a bunch of lawyers sitting around a great big desk.
The UN couldn't even get it together enough to decide that Syria's use of chemical weapons was bad. Not use sanctions against, not punish in any way, just publicly state, 'bad'.

If the UN wanted to takeover something, they could pick any country with more resources and less hassles than the US... like Afghanistan, which sits on the greatest mineral deposits the world has ever known. And it would be much easier to usurp, control and profit from.

No worries at AT ALL from the UN taking us over... nopey nope.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

When the word gets around that the "SWAT teams" are doing their nasty thing, .Those same deer rifle scopes will find -one by one- who and where those SWAT team member idiots are / live.
And how many of those swat member idiots are going to like living 24/7 in their FULL body armor. ??

Of course not a pretty picture . . . .But if an Macho thug is going to turn on his American neighbors............

Until such time comes to be . . . . I've got way too many projects to work at......


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Hard times are coming. But they are nothing to fear if your in the right place. Those it big towns and cities will be like fish in a barrel. They water and power shut off ect.. They will have no choice but to conform. As for us. Im WAY out in the sticks in the mountains have a 24/7 365 natural spring that is piped and always running as well as a well. Plenty of edible plants and animals. Plus my faith and trust in God. He says in those times pray and trust me that I may block you from their minds. Meaning he will let us be passed over or by if we trust him. So thats what I do. But yes. An economic colapse is eminent. But a takeover? No. Only in the big towns and major cities will martial law take hold. And I know many military friends and not one will fire on their friends and family as most wont. So many will join our cause. SOme wont but the number of good ol boys with guns compared to our military is astonishing. Then you have texas who has its own military arsenal as do several other states who would fight our govt as well. So be prepared to have food water and shelter and be prepared to wait it out at least a year and you sould be fine.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Wether be it the UN or some other body, as internal is very likely also, something will happen and its going to be bad. Im not trying to focus on doom and gloom but it pays to be prepared. We had a plan and were doing to make it happen. We got crushed by a situation that was not of our doing and out of our hands. Clearly our plan wasn't what we were supposed to be doing. Now trying to decide a new direction. Just curious as to the thoughts of others.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I consider that those two things may actually be contradictory.



I don't see them as contradictory at all. Whey you know your soul is in good hands you're free to defend yourself, your family, and by extension, your friends and neighbors, without fear.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Hard times are coming. But they are nothing to fear if your in the right place. Those it big towns and cities will be like fish in a barrel. They water and power shut off ect.. They will have no choice but to conform. As for us. Im WAY out in the sticks in the mountains have a 24/7 365 natural spring that is piped and always running as well as a well.


We don't have a spring on our (very rural, as in off grid and no cell service) property, but we have a solar pump that sends water to a 1,000 gallon tank buried high enough up the hillside to give us 50+ psi of water pressure by gravity feed.

Solar and wind will provide more than enough electricity for our needs.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The first rule of survival is situational awareness!This is not something that is easy learned and it needs to be practiced every breathing moment! There are some who have had the training and know of what I speak.There are many that should start reading and learning now.It needs to be ingrained into your very being. Once you understand and apply what you know it will apply to every waking moment of your life.
Don't get me wrong,it it all consuming, but it is not at the same time. It is re-training your brain to be aware of everything around you/or that is going on in the world or anything in between so that you have a plan in place in your mind when a need arises to act. Those precious few seconds it takes to evaluate and react can be the difference between survival or being a victim.
A prime example is that even today at age 64 I instinctively watch a persons hands when I see a motorcycle. It is ingrained into me. You see, you can't throw a satchel charge without using your hands.That part of my training was in 1969.And it is the same with the shape of our country. Be aware and learn and have a response ready when need be. If you try to figure it out when you see it happening it is already too late.
Just my opinion.

Wade


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

Dwell on it?nope.worlds gone nuts! surrender? nope-been here 50yrs-bury me here. with the grace of god-i'm not going alone.


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Hard times are coming. But they are nothing to fear if your in the right place. Those it big towns and cities will be like fish in a barrel. They water and power shut off ect.. They will have no choice but to conform. As for us. Im WAY out in the sticks in the mountains have a 24/7 365 natural spring that is piped and always running as well as a well. Plenty of edible plants and animals. Plus my faith and trust in God. He says in those times pray and trust me that I may block you from their minds. Meaning he will let us be passed over or by if we trust him. So thats what I do. But yes. An economic colapse is eminent. But a takeover? No. Only in the big towns and major cities will martial law take hold. And I know many military friends and not one will fire on their friends and family as most wont. So many will join our cause. SOme wont but the number of good ol boys with guns compared to our military is astonishing. Then you have texas who has its own military arsenal as do several other states who would fight our govt as well. So be prepared to have food water and shelter and be prepared to wait it out at least a year and you sould be fine.


Why does Texas have it's own military arsenal? How do you know this?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> When the economy collapses, the government will not be neutered by that.
> 
> They will force you to take their coin, even though it is devalued. You will be arrested or have your real property confiscated if you refuse to take the new currency.
> 
> They will pay their enforcers (soldiers and cops) in real goods by allowing them to seize your actual property. You have seen the first signs of this in how they fund and propagate their drug war.



Something that became very clear when we had a wind storm a few years ago that took out the power for an extended period was how bewildered those from outside the area were. That included the Red Cross and the National Guard. Cellphones do not work in much of the county. Relying on a GPS is a sure way to end up lost.

There are over 500 miles of county, state and federal roads in this very rural county of 340 sq miles. That doesn't include private drives and numerous logging roads and well location access roads. 

Add to that the tax parcel maps have inaccuracies. When push comes to shove I have no doubt the federal government will continue in the same incompetent manner they did in Katrina and more recently in Sandy. The feds can't find their butts with both hands much less your butt if TSHTF.

As much as you think the fed has prepared, it doesn't take much of a disaster to overwhelm them. The first thing they do is put the president in a helicopter to view the area, Makes you thing things are in order from top to bottom. The jokes on you if that's what you think. It's PR BS plain and simple.

The feds desperately need to be relevant. Part of that is ongoing PR. When you've seen it in person you realize all of those folks that think Uncle Sammy is going to make things all better are going to be disappointed. Just like the police force during Katrina, it will be every man for himself.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

> The end is near.........


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om5rbtudzrg[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think if you prepare for the worse you can thinking of, when something less than that happens to you, you're pretty well prepared.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The common sense approach is to prep for the potential natural disasters common in your area whether it be earthquake, flood, extended power outages, hurricane, tornado, etc. and at the same time prep for long term isolation due to a pandemic where mixing with the public may be a death sentence.

Prepping for the collapse of civilization as we know it is one of those things you have to assign a risk. High risk, high priority. Lower risk, lower priority. Evaluate on the basis of you and yours and your resources. Keeping up with the Joneses is the last thing you want to do.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

dolfan said:


> Why does Texas have it's own military arsenal? How do you know this?


Glen Beck did a story on it. The texas govt bought alot of the US surplus arsenals and some from other places. They have an airforce, navy and army as well as the texas rangers. They have something like 100+ tanks and 90jets. As well as a huge missle arsenal. There are over 1 million people signed up for the texas national guard and they have said they will lock down their borders and protect texas. Glen says its the safest place to live in AMerica in a shtf situation and the influx of new people shows that to be true. I know alot of folks who have sold out to go there.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Glen Beck did a story on it. The texas govt bought alot of the US surplus arsenals and some from other places. They have an airforce, navy and army as well as the texas rangers. They have something like 100+ tanks and 90jets. As well as a huge missle arsenal. There are over 1 million people signed up for the texas national guard and they have said they will lock down their borders and protect texas. Glen says its the safest place to live in AMerica in a shtf situation and the influx of new people shows that to be true. I know alot of folks who have sold out to go there.


Just don't apply for an outhouse permit. They frown on those sort of things in Texas.....


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

AVanarts said:


> I don't worry about that stuff any more. The best you can do is prepare physically, like Noah prepared for what he knew was coming.
> 
> Beyond that, 1) Put yourself in Jesus' hands, and 2) fight like a warrior when they come for you.


I think I'd rethink that strategy.... fighting when they come for you will only render you dead, a hero, true, but still dead, and worthless afterwards to your family... Unless one is the very first one that they 'come for', one would surely know the jack boots are a coming for your stuff.... better, imho, to have never broadcast to the neighborhood that you have 'real goods'... and if the confiscations are happening, disperse your 'real goods' in many hidden places, completely out of sight. When they come, have only as much as the average citizen, a weeks worth of grub, for them to take... hopefully your guns are all gone, except for that 'throwaway' gun that you never really liked, but couldn't stand to get rid of.... give it to them, and do it all with a smile.... for you are good citizen and are glad some order is finally arriving in the area.

Meanwhile, after lots of scouting (your way home after dark, on foot, bike or horseback) figure out where the local jack boots live, and take them out one by one... and be the most vocal about the atrocities later when the authorities visit looking for the scoundrels...

Look up 'Gray Man' in regards to SHTF....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Richard Wurmbrand.


----------



## Sam Boggs (Feb 3, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I consider that those two things may actually be contradictory.


King David.
Sam


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam Boggs said:


> King David.
> Sam


Maybe. 

But you have to consider what you will be fighting for.

If you think God is going to fight on your side to keep illegal aliens out of "your" country, or if you think God is going to bless you in making sure you keep lots of money and possessions, or some nebulous concept of freedom which really only means to you the right to get a job, a mortgage, and pay into your 401k ... well ... that may be the rude awakening for most Americans.

And given the choice between being King David and Richard Wurmbrand, I'd choose willingly to be Richard Wurmbrand. It worked out better for him in the end.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I use to focus most of my attention to this subject. Always prepping. Even to the point I almost mortaged my house to have an expsensive bunker built. Then I realized something. If you consume yourself with that thinking. You miss alot of life. The bible tells me to not fear. It tells me to live life to the fullest everyday and live it abundantly. So while I do prepare for hard times. I will never let in consume me or the worry that comes with that. And since I stated thinking that way, prepping for hard times has come much easier. Im more ready now than ever and it takes very little effort. The funny thing is we are prepping for whats already happening all over the world. Manypeople live in that situation everyday and they scrape by but they make it. Look at Africa, syria ect.. We have 100 times more than they ever started with ye they survive. So thats what I hold too.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I really don't understand why anyone thinks God would be on our side in fighting here.

What gives you the impression that we ought to be preserved (either through luck, grace, or our own force of arms) as a free people? Have we as a nation lived for God? Have we made of ourselves His people? Have we been in any sense exceptionally righteous and deserving of a better fate than the North Koreans, the Romanians under Stalin, or even the Chinese?

I get these newsletters every day from Voice of the Martyrs, and I wonder just why American Christians think they're so special as to be preserved from the persecution of government.

You think it requires atheists and Muslims to persecute you? Who was it who was persecuting the Puritan Pilgrims who first came here? That's right ... other Christians.

Already our government is raising up a church of its own. It has all the trappings of a Christian church, but only when you sit in its pews do you discover that the message is slightly off. Many of you belong to these churches where the church leadership has sold out to government. Oh, they may not have sold out to Obama's government, but they have sold out to a government they think would benefit them.

I would encourage all of you to go read of some of the persecution stories from Nigeria, North Korea, the Soviet Union, and China. You'll get a glimpse of our future. Persecution always comes to those lands where God wants to shake the lukewarm believers out of His church.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Ernie said:


> I really don't understand why anyone thinks God would be on our side in fighting here.
> 
> What gives you the impression that we ought to be preserved (either through luck, grace, or our own force of arms) as a free people? Have we as a nation lived for God? Have we made of ourselves His people? Have we been in any sense exceptionally righteous and deserving of a better fate than the North Koreans, the Romanians under Stalin, or even the Chinese?
> 
> ...


Yor right but we are called to be martyrs for Christ. And if we are so be it. Thas the point. If its gonna happen all our guns and ammo and bunkers wont stop it. And if it does then I see the maker that much quicker. Its just a spec of time in the eye of the eternity. Eternity is forever. So whatever I endure here for a brief moment in time is no comparison. But God cares nothing for the nation. But the people that make up that nation. We are still a nation where the slight majority still believe in God. Its whats got us this far as far as blessings as a nation goes. But its his people. He said he will never leave us nor forsake. So no matter what happens that will hold true. And WE or our WORKS cant change whats going to happen. We dont go to church. We have a gathering of a few like minded neighbors twice a month for services. And the Holy Spirit moves there greater there than any church Ihave ever been too. AndI have read many stpries of martys and the one thing that stands out from a story I read about the german prison camps. A guard there wrote abook. He executed many people. And he said the Christians who would not denounce their faith died a much more peacful of a death. Not in the way they were killed but in their actions. It stuck with him all his life and he coverted because of it. He said they held to their faith no matter what. even when beaten, burned, tongues cut out and set on fire they held heir faith and he could see the peace and joy they left this world with. Even in those conditions.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's a part in the book "Tortured for Christ" where Wurmbrand tells a story he heard of how a particular Christian prisoner met his death. Even while he was being tortured to death, he was praying loudly for his torturers.

What struck me particularly was that he heard this story firsthand, from one of the torturers he was sharing a prison cell with later. The torturer was now in prison with Wurmbrand, because the event had moved the torturer so much that he had come to believe in Christ as well.

I hope that I might be allowed to just conduct my own small ministry on my own, free and without any pain except perhaps frustration that I can't do more. But if we find a government turning against us, then I pray that I be given the strength to endure what must be endured for Christ. 

It might surprise many of you to learn that I have shifted my beliefs much more towards pacifism. I'm not a true pacifist, in that I believe we must use our strength to protect others, but I will _do no violence_ to protect myself. I once had amassed quite an arsenal here, but recently I've diminished it down to just a few "farm" guns. Selling weapons to give the money to feed others is one of the most rewarding acts I've ever done.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We are much the same. Though none of us know what we might do to protect our kids. The Bible does give grounds for being a protector of your flock and family by any means necessary. Our friends we hold services with are annababtist. Basically they are converted minonites. We don't hold all their beliefs but agree with many. I too sold most of my guns keeping only 10 or so.lol but will use them to protect my flock and children should the time ever arise.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If it starts getting bad here, I mean really bad, then I plan to just run. There's room in every country in the world for dirt grubbers like us. And there's a nearby border I can just walk over with young children on my back, like the Von Trapp family. 

If I can't run, perhaps I can hide. There's still plenty of wilderness and deep woods. I cannot imagine why the government would care to go back further than the paved roads in order to find people like myself. Especially not when there's so many people who will be willing to throw themselves into the camps in order to be fed. The government will have its hands full with the people begging for more government. 

And if all of that fails, then it's time to begin my prison ministry. Better Christians than I have died at the hands of their government. I can do no less.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Ernie said:


> If it starts getting bad here, I mean really bad, then I plan to just run. There's room in every country in the world for dirt grubbers like us. And there's a nearby border I can just walk over with young children on my back, like the Von Trapp family.
> 
> If I can't run, perhaps I can hide. There's still plenty of wilderness and deep woods. I cannot imagine why the government would care to go back further than the paved roads in order to find people like myself. Especially not when there's so many people who will be willing to throw themselves into the camps in order to be fed. The government will have its hands full with the people begging for more government.
> 
> And if all of that fails, then it's time to begin my prison ministry. Better Christians than I have died at the hands of their government. I can do no less.


 
I find it heart breaking, that anyone in this nation should have to feel this way. Oh well, as a nation we've turned our faces from the Almighty, and payday will come. It's hard to believe how fast things can change, even right before your eyes. I still find some of the stuff I hear in the news, on the internet, in my community, and in the family, hard to believe, and there is a great amount of contridiction between the official.....and the first hand.........................I keep thinking about the verse that talks of God turning His face from a nation, and the land spewing out its' inhabitants.............I wonder if our nation has reached that point


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

plowhand said:


> I find it heart breaking, that anyone in this nation should have to feel this way. Oh well, as a nation we've turned our faces from the Almighty, and payday will come. It's hard to believe how fast things can change, even right before your eyes. I still find some of the stuff I hear in the news, on the internet, in my community, and in the family, hard to believe, and there is a great amount of contridiction between the official.....and the first hand.........................I keep thinking about the verse that talks of God turning His face from a nation, and the land spewing out its' inhabitants.............I wonder if our nation has reached that point


It is what it is. My first loyalties are to God and family and maybe somewhere at #37 on the list is the corporate entity known as "United States, LLC". No, upon reflection, that corporate entity doesn't even make the list. 

I can serve God in Mexico or anywhere south of the border just the same as I can serve God here. I will go where I'm called to go, or stay where I'm called to stay.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

plowhand said:


> ..I keep thinking about the verse that talks of God turning His face from a nation, and the land spewing out its' inhabitants.............I wonder if our nation has reached that point



Too long, we have been conditioned to think for (as) the collective.

The Revolution and subsequent treaties and adherence to Law provided that every man in America had the opportunity to be King of his own land, property and domain, subject only to the King of kings (if he so chose) and the common law of the land.

Don't wring hands for the "nation".....approach The Father on your own merits and He will reciprocate.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

The saddest thing I think is that they ( whoever they may be ) wont have to come for most..most will go willingly and do whatever they are told...as for us..we will try to stay unnoticed until we cant any longer...then its over...time to go home...I dont worry...i do my part to prepare spiritually mentally and physically..and know in my heart that it will be as it should be for us when that time comes.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

It would probably help to identify "they". Many of us easily blame "they" for what's wrong in this world but rarely attach a name/noun to "them". I'm as guilty as the next person in doing this but I do have a personal theory of "whom" is toward the top of this blame list and it's not God, although not far removed from God. 

I think we're overdue to meet ourselves. Ancient humans still exist in the physical world. They really don't want us to know that though because we will have to eventually figure out that we're same as them with human potential same as them which is going to seem god-like to us the uninformed. It's going to be one heck of a party. God made us in his image and we're going to be presented with living physical proof of that. Just remember that the first one showing up is the first of many left to come. And I fully expect each of us to feel within our physical self the power of God and how that cannot be denied. God's natural cycle is almost complete and nothing human is going to change or control that.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ernie said:


> When the economy collapses, the government will not be neutered by that.
> 
> They will force you to take their coin, even though it is devalued. You will be arrested or have your real property confiscated if you refuse to take the new currency.
> 
> They will pay their enforcers (soldiers and cops) in real goods by allowing them to seize your actual property. You have seen the first signs of this in how they fund and propagate their drug war.


The BLM is getting pretty aggressive


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

davel745 said:


> The BLM is getting pretty aggressive


Yeah. They got humiliated recently and thus feel the need to reassert some of their authority.

But they're just one group out of a whole bunch of groups. You've also got to worry about the local sheriff planting drugs on your property so they can seize it when some "informant" tells them about it.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Economic collapse and natural or man made catastrophe rooted destruction are an ever happening facet of the American perspective just as it is in any developed area of the globe. What makes the difference is the perspective that the majority of Americans view it from.

The American Revolution and American Civil War are both examples of the effects of man made economic and lifestyle catastrophe and just a couple of examples of how the "American perspective" influenced our nations preparedness solutions were during the Revolution as England cut off the supply of British Pound , Crown and Shilling currency, this nation began using trade goods as currency more. Food preparedness was not so much an issue then as the continent was primarily agricultural and potash and shipbuilding timber was the primary component of the American continent participation in the global economy.

If I recall correctly, the slang term for a dollar "buck" is rooted in the term buckskin used for pelts which became a primary currency of trade during the economic collapse associated with the Revolution.

During the American Civil War although hard currency in the form of gold and silver was somewhat available, destruction of food crops was more prevalent in the Confederacy as invading Union troops slaughtered livestock and burned what they considered the main food crops.

Fortunately the Union forces tended to spare cow pea and collards as those had value to them to graze their livestock and when they moved on, survivors gleaned the leavings as survival rations. To this day in most states that formed the CSA, black eyed peas (cow peas) and collards are considered New Years "lucky meals" in a reverence similar to the Catholic practice of fish on Fridays.

As far as economic collapse goes, when pure silver and gold coinage was removed from circulation after the Great Depression and fiat paper currency first ceased being gold certificates and later silver certificates and to an extent the ever changing metal sandwich of coins were all symptoms of U.S economic collapse being addressed.

A current approach to the ever ongoing issue of economic collapse may be the proposals of restricting computer based stock and commodity trading that are occurring around the globe.

Economic and catastrophe collapse are a consistent factor of everyday life in every developed area of the globe. All that differs is the extent to which individuals choose to prepare and what limits their governments choose to allow them to prepare to.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Realistically they cannot go door to door to every home in America and take everyone away to a FEMA camp as the OP fears. There simply are not enough room or resources to house that many people. it is physically impossible. Rather the whole of the country will act as our prison camp with militarized "police" standing in for troops. Laws are continuing to be passed which gut our constitutional protections and empower government.

In many ways, and in many places here in America we already have a 'defacto' martial law. The police are militarized, and walk amongst us with military grade weaponry. All Americans are being monitored and surveilled, random searches have become the norm, and they are working hard to strip the second amendment down like they have stripped the others.

If things fall apart or people begin to wake up and resist, all they need do is tighten the soft grip of tyranny that they have slowly formed around us.


----------

